
Turning blogs into newspapers is the new counterintuitive thing - nreece
http://blog.wired.com/business/2009/01/new-media-ventu.html#more
======
jwesley
Paper is just more trash, more clutter. It might be worth reading the first
time, just to find good local blogs, but why would anyone want a collection of
blog posts they have likely already read?

If anything this is free advertising for the blogs included.

